# "In labour for 75 days, TRIPLETS mother spent it all lying upside down to save



## urbangirl (Jul 28, 2010)

two babies"

I thought this was a really interesting story because she started labour very early on and would have lost them all but they managed to hold two back and save them, which, although very sad to lose one, is a pretty good result for a multiple birth. What they don't mention is whether she got her bfp through IVF or naturally, I'm very curious.. The link is:

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/health/article-2112656/Woman-lie-upside-75-DAYS-save-lives-premature-children.html

/links


----------

